# '05 Fuji Team Issue



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Cleaned up today - time to photograph and post. 

Edit - I think she's done. Kestrel EMS OS bars are on, as are DA pedals, Zipp skewers, FSA carbon headset and Ritchey stem.










Build sheet is as follows:
Component: Manufacturer	Title
Frameset: Fuji Team Issue
Headset: FSA IS2
Fork: Fuji Integrated
Spacers: Token Carbon
Star-fangled nut: FSA compression	

Wheelset: Ligero Wheelworks	White Ind H1, CX-Rays, Crostini 3.1/2
Skewers: Zipp Ti
Tires: Panaracer	Stradius Pro
Rim tape: 3m strapping tape	
Tubes: Performance	Lunalite

Handlebar: Kestrel EMS OS Carbon - 44cm
Stem: Ritchey WCS 120mm	

Bar tape: Cinelli Cork Ribbon
Brake/shift levers: Shimano	05 Dura Ace
Cables: Shimano/Jagwire	
Brakes: Shimano	05 Dura Ace

Crankset: FSA	K-force Mega-Exo
BB: Integrated	
Cassette: Shimano	Dura Ace 12-23
Chain: Shimano	Dura Ace
Fr Derailleur: Shimano	Dura Ace
R Derailleur: Shimano	Dura Ace
Pedals: Shimano	Ultegra

Saddle: Selle Italia	SLR
Seatpost: Winwood	Nico
Seatpost clamp: Fuji	

Bottle cages: Weyless


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet ride.....both the bike and the rolls.....


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i absolutely love the decals on the frame, and also your choice of sidewall color!

looks sharp.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*A beaut*

Appearance-wise, the Fuji is one of the best looking frames out there (IMHO). You've done a terrrific job with the build. How does it ride?


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Bertrand said:


> Appearance-wise, the Fuji is one of the best looking frames out there (IMHO). You've done a terrrific job with the build. How does it ride?


Thank you, It rides very well. I'm coming off a Scattante Easton Ultralite frame so this really does ride like a (1952) Rolls in comparison. What was immediately noticeable was the way the carbon mutes any bad surfaces - I'm not having to lift my arse in anticipation any more. Additionally I feel as if I am transforming power much more effectively into forward motion (although of course this could easily be a placebo effect)!

I'm still dialling in the fit. I've flip-flopped from a non-setback to setback and now back to non-setback post and I think I finally have my a** where it should be over the pedals. It still leaves me about 8mm short on the overall reach and 5mm lower (compared to my other bike) at the bars which I'm finding surprisingly hard to adjust to.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

Srexy said:


> Thank you, It rides very well. I'm coming off a Scattante Easton Ultralite frame so this really does ride like a (1952) Rolls in comparison. What was immediately noticeable was the way the carbon mutes any bad surfaces - I'm not having to lift my arse in anticipation any more. Additionally I feel as if I am transforming power much more effectively into forward motion (although of course this could easily be a placebo effect)!
> 
> I'm still dialling in the fit. I've flip-flopped from a non-setback to setback and now back to non-setback post and I think I finally have my a** where it should be over the pedals. It still leaves me about 8mm short on the overall reach and 5mm lower (compared to my other bike) at the bars which I'm finding surprisingly hard to adjust to.


Hey Rex -

Nice ride...you copycat! Now that you've dropped the hammer on the Fuji, I'm no longer the only person I know who rides a Fuji carbon bike.  

Have you decided on which seatpost to use yet -- setback or no?

I think you're gonna love that bike. I absolutely love mine and have no regrets on the purchase. Good luck getting the ride dialed in.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Standalone (Nov 24, 2009)

I just picked up one of these '05 frames. Can't wait to get my build together!


----------

